# homemade undercoating



## T-Trim

I figured I would be the one to dig up a old one. I searched long and far on plowsite. I believe the correct name for it was waxoline or something. We made a bunch at the shop a few years ago. Works great but it needs to be at the right temperate to use. If you have a undercoating gun and long wands you could even coat the inside of doors , body panel and etc. 

We spray ours at over 90 degs F . in cold weather its like wax. You can't remove it easily, so it makes a great coating.

Happy plowing


----------



## hatefulmechanic

http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/best-rust-inhibitor-40799-3.html


----------



## plowzilla

I think your referring to Waxoyl. Heard goods things about it but never used it.


----------



## T-Trim

plowzilla;1565815 said:


> I think your referring to Waxoyl. Heard goods things about it but never used it.


Thats what it is Waxoyl. Well when I get into work tomorrow . I'll need to look up the make up. I think either my boss or the other guy who works nights during storms should know where it is. I'll be more then happy to post.


----------



## T-Trim

hatefulmechanic;1565762 said:


> http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/best-rust-inhibitor-40799-3.html


Thanks Hatefulmechanic. I'll give that a look.


----------



## hatefulmechanic

Here is a recipe for home made "Waxoyl". It's an old fashioned rust treatment / undercoating:

2 1/2 quarts turpentine
12 oz. beeswax / candle wax
1 quart light machine oil

With a cheese shredder, cut the wax into the turpentine, stir until the wax has dissolved, (takes a long time; you can use very low heat (a warm room) to aid but be careful) and thin with the machine oil to a brushable / sprayable consistency. Apply liberally. You can use a hand spray bottle to get into closed-off sections if you have a small access hole.


Please be sensible when you make this stuff; don't go breathing the fumes or applying heat and burning down your house. If you have any doubts about it, err on the side of caution and just buy a commercially available product


----------



## theholycow

I saw that post in the thread you linked. Seems like it could work well.

Any suggestions for light machine oil? You'd want it to be something clean and relatively pure, and the only ones I know of come in very small bottles. Something like a gallon can of WD40 might also do the job. However, wouldn't turpentine be so thin already that there's no point trying to thin the turpentine/wax solution with oil, instead just use a lower concentration of wax?

I would assume you can use standard paint thinner (mineral spirits) instead of turpentine. Who has turpentine in this day and age?

Once you've made this, you could also use it a bicycle lube. Walmart sells the same solution in a little bottle for five bucks.








The white stuff at the bottom is precipitated, settled wax...you shake it up to dissolve it again before you use it. The idea is similar to other bicycle lubes that deliver a grease dissolved in a light solvent that evaporates after it wicks the thicker stuff into small crevices, but applied to the old idea of using wax instead (which is traditionally done for bicycle chains by dipping them in hot melted wax).

Interesting, just read this on wikipedia: "Turpentine has long been used as a solvent, mixed with beeswax or with carnauba wax, to make fine furniture wax for use as a protective coating over oiled wood finishes (e.g., lemon oil)."

This subject is of interest to me...after all that money I spent on aerosol cans of undercoating for just the rear half of my truck's frame (a job with which I was not fully satisfied) I'd love more cost-effective protection.


----------



## plowzilla

theholycow;1566202 said:


> I saw that post in the thread you linked. Seems like it could work well.
> 
> Any suggestions for light machine oil? You'd want it to be something clean and relatively pure, and the only ones I know of come in very small bottles. Something like a gallon can of WD40 might also do the job. However, wouldn't turpentine be so thin already that there's no point trying to thin the turpentine/wax solution with oil, instead just use a lower concentration of wax?
> 
> I am pretty sure the oil is what helps it stick to what you applying it to. The wax end of it is probably what makes the outer shell stiff so it stays put. IMO


----------



## T-Trim

hatefulmechanic;1566181 said:


> Here is a recipe for home made "Waxoyl". It's an old fashioned rust treatment / undercoating:
> 
> 2 1/2 quarts turpentine
> 12 oz. beeswax / candle wax
> 1 quart light machine oil
> 
> With a cheese shredder, cut the wax into the turpentine, stir until the wax has dissolved, (takes a long time; you can use very low heat (a warm room) to aid but be careful) and thin with the machine oil to a brushable / sprayable consistency. Apply liberally. You can use a hand spray bottle to get into closed-off sections if you have a small access hole.
> 
> Please be sensible when you make this stuff; don't go breathing the fumes or applying heat and burning down your house. If you have any doubts about it, err on the side of caution and just buy a commercially available product


I have so much stuff saved I don't know where to start. But I Think I found our special mix. Not like yours.

1 gallon diesel with 2 pounds paraffin wax.

I haven't had to make much since it hasn't been to bad for us this year yet.


----------



## plowzilla

T-Trim;1566585 said:


> I have so much stuff saved I don't know where to start. But I Think I found our special mix. Not like yours.
> 
> 1 gallon diesel with 2 pounds paraffin wax.
> 
> I haven't had to make much since it hasn't been to bad for us this year yet.


How do you mix that or does the paraffin wax just dissolve in the diesel?


----------



## White Gardens

theholycow;1566202 said:


>


Is this for the bicycle seat????

..............


----------



## T-Trim

plowzilla;1566631 said:


> How do you mix that or does the paraffin wax just dissolve in the diesel?


In a warm area yes. grate the wax to help speed it up. Hard part is finding good wax.


----------



## vlc

Thanks T-Trim! I will definitely try this out!


----------



## vlc

Would candle wax work instead of paraffin wax? I have a 10 pound bag of the stuff sitting on a shelf.


----------



## T-Trim

Not sure. Candle wax might be too hard. I know paraffin is soft. Give it a try.


----------



## RS69

Good thread, subscribed.


----------



## wildbroncobilly

Wire rope lubricant- I saw this stuff sprayed on a Superduties undercarriage,it dries hard ,lubricates and inhibites rust
I'm going to try this when I get my rusty pick up box off!


----------



## plowzilla

wildbroncobilly;1570938 said:


> Wire rope lubricant- I saw this stuff sprayed on a Superduties undercarriage,it dries hard ,lubricates and inhibites rust
> I'm going to try this when I get my rusty pick up box off!


I googled the wire rope lubricant and several came up. Do you know which one dries hard?


----------



## South Seneca

Subscribed too.


----------



## T-Trim

Best way to apply is by spraying. You could brush on in those hard to get to areas. if you spray it out look for flex wands to spray into the hard spots. But you need to heat the mix up. that part I can't really recommend for anybody that doesn't feel safe doing. Leave it to a pro with the right equiment to do the job right and safely. And if you can find someone to spray hot asphalt on your stuff go for it. never need to worry about that stuff coming off. Just cover your drive shaft and exhaust system. Easy way to to make your driveshaft out of balance or catch you exhaust on fire. Not good.


----------



## theholycow

T-Trim;1571617 said:


> Best way to apply is by spraying. You could brush on in those hard to get to areas. if you spray it out look for flex wands to spray into the hard spots. But you need to heat the mix up. that part I can't really recommend for anybody that doesn't feel safe doing. Leave it to a pro with the right equiment to do the job right and safely. And if you can find someone to spray hot asphalt on your stuff go for it. never need to worry about that stuff coming off. Just cover your drive shaft and exhaust system. Easy way to to make your driveshaft out of balance or catch you exhaust on fire. Not good.


Gotta agree on asphalt. There's 32 year old black goop on the underside of my 1980 Buick and that undercarriage is in better shape than pretty much anything else I've seen around here. Even places where I rubbed some of it off while working on it have not had any rust since then.


----------



## snowplowpro

What about when spraying it on you spraying over wires on the underneath is that good.


----------



## T-Trim

snowplowpro;1572288 said:


> What about when spraying it on you spraying over wires on the underneath is that good.


Not sure. Maybe if all your wiring is covered in loom or something. I would think that type of under coating wouldn't allow proper cooling if you over running them.


----------



## MJM Landscaping

Fluid Film, I use it on everything. Undercoated a new truck over a year ago, absolutely no rust on anything.


----------

